# **** Problem



## fulldraw88 (Feb 17, 2009)

here is the pic


----------



## MNKK (Mar 18, 2009)

Go sit out there for a few nights with the .22? 
They should get the point, or not. Either way, it's target practice...:shade:


----------



## cjkozik (Jan 31, 2007)

I would make a wire cage to fit the outside of your feeder... I seen people use chicken wire. You should be able to get this at just about any hardware store. Just get the wire that has about a 1 1/2 hole... Click on the link below and check out these different cages.....



http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=71513


----------



## muckdog (Dec 7, 2004)

looks like you need some coonhounds!! lol


----------



## fulldraw88 (Feb 17, 2009)

I like the .22 idea. I just might try that 

It already has a varmint cage on it which is what he is hanging on. are you talkin about putting the chicken wire on the outside of that? 

I was thinkin bout puttin an electric wire around the cage to zap em. :set1_rolf2:


----------



## SHD (Mar 2, 2009)

If you're handy, you could make a giant version of one of those rotating squirrel feeder things (yankee flipper etc.). All you would need to do is put a circular framework that the ***** would have to grab onto. Work in an electric motor with suitable power and a switch to activate the setup when a **** hangs on (tilt switch would do, or a plunger type setup). **** jumps up, motor activates, **** goes flying.

Unnecessarily complex? Yes. Fraught with liability issues? Yes. Should this post be taken seriously? Probably not. Would it be hillarious? Almost certainly!

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Buckingham (Aug 28, 2008)

I had some ***** making my dogs bark in the middle of the night. I used CB caps in the .22 , shot two right in the head and they died instanty. I couldnt believe it because CB caps are so quiet ,like a pellet gun and they were waaaayyyy up in the tree ,heck the fall might have killed them LOL.


----------



## MathewsMan09 (Oct 8, 2008)

i like the electric wire idea. :wink: if i would do something like that i would take a car battery and some heavy gauge wire hook the wires to the batter and hook the other ends of the wires to the varmit cage assuming that the varmit cage is metal it should conduct electricity. idk might work might not. one hint of advice dont touch the cage when hook up to see if it will work let the pesky varmits do that.


----------



## MNKK (Mar 18, 2009)

Buckingham said:


> I had some ***** making my dogs bark in the middle of the night. I used CB caps in the .22 , shot two right in the head and they died instanty. I couldnt believe it because CB caps are so quiet ,like a pellet gun and they were waaaayyyy up in the tree ,heck the fall might have killed them LOL.


CCI Stingers work wonderfully...


----------



## scottnorthwest (Mar 9, 2009)

They make static shock matts to keep pets off the couch. Shure kept my hound of the sofa. May work.


----------



## MNKK (Mar 18, 2009)

scottnorthwest said:


> They make static shock matts to keep pets off the couch. Shure kept my hound of the sofa. May work.


Can you put up a link for this? PM me? Sounds interesting... Does it work on women too? Just the sofa?...:teeth:


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

blue ticks, walkers, plots, beagals, red ticks about any **** hound will work chase em for 2 nights (if you have some good dogs) and you will have a pretty good clean out woods again 
really look around localy and find some **** hunters to get them out of there(go with you'll have fun) **** hunting seems like it would be really bad impact on a deer woods but its not as bad as you sitting next to the feeder waiting for the **** to come, thats alot worse then haveing a couple dogs run through for 45 minutes and then be gone. the deer already know how to stay away from dogs and coyotes. The **** hound for the most part wont chase a deer and the **** hunter will normally make sure that they dont chase them. You have a couple **** hunters get rid of them for ya you'll be happy and the hunters will be happy to make a couple bucks and maybe a new place to come in a few years


----------



## scottnorthwest (Mar 9, 2009)

MNKK said:


> Can you put up a link for this? PM me? Sounds interesting... Does it work on women too? Just the sofa?...:teeth:


Don't know about women, tried it on the teenagers but they are still stuck to the couch.


----------



## scottnorthwest (Mar 9, 2009)

*Shock mats*

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752972


----------



## DDawg00001 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ummmmm
Kinda hate to state the obvious, but you do own a bow right?!
They are creatures of habit & will show up around the same time each night.
Broadheads or blunts....... your choice!


----------



## oddg241 (Nov 26, 2004)

MNKK said:


> Go sit out there for a few nights with the .22?
> They should get the point, or not. Either way, it's target practice...:shade:



They should get the point, but make sure it's hollow point. You could try putting pvc pipe around each leg, but make sure it turns and dumps them off. You could also wrap more cage around outside of legs. make sure lid is wired down so they dont get it off.


----------



## MNKK (Mar 18, 2009)

scottnorthwest said:


> Don't know about women, tried it on the teenagers but they are still stuck to the couch.


Too much static, or not enough? Try an extension cord with no end?


----------



## MNKK (Mar 18, 2009)

oddg241 said:


> They should get the point, but make sure it's hollow point.





MNKK said:


> CCI Stingers work wonderfully...


:shade: That's what stingers are. CCI.


----------



## scottnorthwest (Mar 9, 2009)

MNKK said:


> Too much static, or not enough? Try an extension cord with no end?


They would look dazed and then just remove the batteries.


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

shoot the *******s with a reall gun .223 ar-15 hahaha


----------



## goblism (Apr 12, 2007)

take some pvc pipe and nail some nails in at an angle, like 5-6 nails in a 2" pipe. Make it so there is enough room for a **** to get his hand in. Than either tie it down or put it in the ground and put something shiny inside.

The **** will see the shiny thing, reach in to grab it, but when he tries to pull back he will feel the nails so he gives up and sits there to die or until you come by and pop him one with the .22


----------



## DrewAO8 (Mar 25, 2009)

*chicken wire*

just make a little bigger cage... so even if one does climb it it cant reach the feeder or sit in bush and :uzi:


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

You think you've got problems?

I'm taking my 3 live traps, my .22 with laser sight and CB Long ammo, and some cold beverages so I can sit a long time.


----------



## shooter22 (Apr 16, 2005)

http://www.championshooters.com/store/product.php?productid=28


Best amo for shooting an not being heard. I used to terminate neighbor hood cats that kept eating our dogs food and tearing up the trash. IN TOWN< DAYTIME OR NIGHT> Yo can use then squirrel hunting and shoot a tree rat and the otehrs just sit there never to hear a thing,. :uzi:


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

WOW dustoffer!!! Um you have a ring tail issue 
If you don't want to go on a killing spree, you might want to grab some live traps and do some involuntary relocating .......... Get them in a live trap, take them down the road 15 to 20 miles and introduce them to their new home...Overpopulation of ***** can or any population of them can sure have an impact on turkey and quail nests/eggs/population.


----------



## MNKK (Mar 18, 2009)

SIO_LIL_GUY said:


> WOW dustoffer!!! Um you have a ring tail issue
> If you don't want to go on a killing spree, you might want to grab some live traps and do some involuntary relocating .......... Get them in a live trap, take them down the road 15 to 20 miles and introduce them to their new home...Overpopulation of ***** can or any population of them can sure have an impact on turkey and quail nests/eggs/population.



Relocate them to the nearest trashcan full of water...
No need to give neighbors the same problems he has...


----------



## reden1024 (Mar 23, 2009)

dustoffer said:


> You think you've got problems?
> 
> I'm taking my 3 live traps, my .22 with laser sight and CB Long ammo, and some cold beverages so I can sit a long time.


i'm itching to shoot them... target practice for me. can i join? hehehe... i'll bring beer.


----------



## reden1024 (Mar 23, 2009)

dustoffer said:


> You think you've got problems?
> 
> I'm taking my 3 live traps, my .22 with laser sight and CB Long ammo, and some cold beverages so I can sit a long time.


i'm itching to shoot them... target practice for me. can i join? i'll bring beer. :darkbeer:


----------



## baldbear2009 (Jan 17, 2009)

This is what worked for me: I coated the poles holding up the feeder & the bottom of the unit with wheel bearing grease ! It aggravated the ***** and the squirrels that were running up the poles now just seem to do a pole dance when they try to climb them----its funny to watch-----
WORKED FOR ME !


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

*zapper*

put an electric zapper on it. worked on mine would be funny to watch too. 
live traps work but I wouldn't waste my time relocating them, they will find there way back.


----------



## jackthehitman (Jan 21, 2006)

when ****'s would get on the back porch, mom would always sweep them off.:mg:


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

Believe it or not--I've never seen one climb to the feeder and there aren't any "muddy hand prints" on either the feeder or the tripod legs.

I shot one opening morning, but resisted the temptation after that--waiting for the deer that never came.

Hmmm? How long can a '**** swim in a live trap?


----------



## MNKK (Mar 18, 2009)

A live trap in a full garbage can... Not very long. At least its a peaceful way to go.


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

jackthehitman said:


> when ****'s would get on the back porch, mom would always sweep them off.:mg:


I was gonna post this. Ha ha! Forrest Gump!


----------



## crackedup (Mar 17, 2009)

Shoot'em, make some **** skin caps, and sell'm on AT.


----------



## BigDaddy1975 (Dec 4, 2008)

MNKK said:


> A live trap in a full garbage can... Not very long. At least its a peaceful way to go.


Tape the arms of the HAH style trap closed. Works on possums too...you just have to leave them in there 10 or more minutes after they stop moving. I had three laying out that i thought were dead...and two shook it off and ran away. On campus in 98...now that was funny.


----------



## tmzg29 (Jul 3, 2006)

I got the same problem but they can't get to the spinner


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

drag a log in there and drill several holes in it drive horseshoe nails(3) in at an angle @ each hole fill with honey. when the ***** reach in the hole to get the honey they cant get their hand out. next day take pellet rifle with you to the feeder you know what to do. BBQ **** is real good. this is the red neck **** trap.


----------



## sagitarius (Sep 11, 2007)

fulldraw88 said:


> I was thinkin bout puttin an electric wire around the cage to zap em. :set1_rolf2:


I think you can actually buy a shocker kit as an accessory for one of the feeder companies. I think it was moultrie.


----------



## fulldraw88 (Feb 17, 2009)

Man I guess Im not the only one with the same problem. haha. 
My wifes uncle does a lot of trapping in that same spot, guess he did do quite as well as he thought!!! 

sagitarius im definitely gonna have to check into that. 

But as a back up plan..... the .22


----------



## Andy in SoCal (Dec 9, 2008)

Two summers ago raccoons ate about 300lbs of my grapes, so last summer I put a electric dog fence around the vineyard and didn't lose a grape to *****.

This year, of course, I have the electric fence and a bow. 

Andy


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

SHD said:


> If you're handy, you could make a giant version of one of those rotating squirrel feeder things (yankee flipper etc.). All you would need to do is put a circular framework that the ***** would have to grab onto. Work in an electric motor with suitable power and a switch to activate the setup when a **** hangs on (tilt switch would do, or a plunger type setup). **** jumps up, motor activates, **** goes flying.
> 
> Unnecessarily complex? Yes. Fraught with liability issues? Yes. Should this post be taken seriously? Probably not. Would it be hillarious? Almost certainly!
> 
> ...


This is by far the best solution if you end up making it we'll want to see pictures of the flying raccoons!


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Maybe you saw this on TV. A guy had problems with squirrels eating his bird food that he put on his porch railing. So he ran bare wire down the railing, and hooked it up to a button and current in the house. When the squirrel sat down to lunch, he was waiting and pushed the button, launching the squirrel several feet in the air. I wonder how high a fat **** could jump. Might be fun to find out. If you had the .22, it would be kind of like shooting a hairy pheasant that just flushed.


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

Andy in SoCal said:


> Two summers ago raccoons ate about 300lbs of my grapes, so last summer I put a electric dog fence around the vineyard and didn't lose a grape to *****.
> 
> This year, of course, I have the electric fence and a bow.
> 
> Andy


They actually let you kill things with a bow in cali? Geez I thought the hippies had put a stop to all the inhumane killing long ago.


----------



## shelton53 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Easy*

There is actually a very easy not fun fix to your guys problem. Its pretty cheap too. All you have to do is sprinkle some lime around the feeders. ***** hate to get there feet dirty and wont come near it. We used to use this method around all our apple trees.


----------



## srivas3 (Oct 17, 2005)

I had the same problem but if you...

use one of these...



...and you'll get these!









Good Luck!


----------



## MNKK (Mar 18, 2009)

shelton53 said:


> There is actually a very easy not fun fix to your guys problem. Its pretty cheap too. All you have to do is sprinkle some lime around the feeders. ***** hate to get there feet dirty and wont come near it. We used to use this method around all our apple trees.


Hmmm...
No killing. 
No shooting of any sort.
No animals flying.
No expenses other than bags of lime.

Sounds good. Not fun, but good.

Side note. Could you imagine what goes through their head the first time they get that on their hands, and lick it off?!? :mg:ukey: WOW! that would suck.


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

*******

I wait until I have abunch under the feeder then I rush them as fast as i can and tree most of them.....I prefer the .17 over my .22.

Last batch I got 14.....also got $10-15 for them at the fur dealer.Bought more corn with it


----------



## MNKK (Mar 18, 2009)

dillio67 said:


> I wait until I have abunch under the feeder then I rush them as fast as i can and tree most of them.....I prefer the .17 over my .22.
> 
> Last batch I got 14.....also got $10-15 for them at the fur dealer.Bought more corn with it


Now THAT's a system! lol.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

dillio67 said:


> I wait until I have abunch under the feeder then I rush them as fast as i can and tree most of them.....I prefer the .17 over my .22.
> 
> Last batch I got 14.....also got $10-15 for them at the fur dealer.Bought more corn with it


:laugh: 14??!! You must live in the country. Wish I had that problem, this thread has given me all kinds of great ideas.


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

we utilize a gammo hunter 440 with pba raptor pellets! They work great!


----------



## Speedy188 (Mar 2, 2008)

Mix up some fly bait and pepsi put it out in a paper bowl and they wont make it 50 yds away from the stuff.


----------



## crackedup (Mar 17, 2009)

Speedy188 said:


> Mix up some fly bait and pepsi put it out in a paper bowl and they wont make it 50 yds away from the stuff.


How about a Pepsi and Mentos. Jet propulsion *****.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

sup3rfox said:


> shoot the *******s with a reall gun .223 ar-15 hahaha


+200 :darkbeer:
or just take your bow....now thats fun!


----------



## Andy in SoCal (Dec 9, 2008)

Huaco said:


> They actually let you kill things with a bow in cali? Geez I thought the hippies had put a stop to all the inhumane killing long ago.


Actually, lots of hunting in CA. Not sure if doing it in my backyard is strictly legal though...

Andy


----------



## gcjhawk (Dec 10, 2008)

rig a flashlight to your bowsight and have target practice. Or Land mines, lol.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

This just showed up today:

http://www.detnews.com/article/2009...5/To+urban+hunter++next+meal+is+scampering+by


----------



## crackedup (Mar 17, 2009)

hunt123 said:


> This just showed up today:
> 
> http://www.detnews.com/article/2009...5/To+urban+hunter++next+meal+is+scampering+by


Hmmm Mmmm Good.ukey:


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

dustoffer said:


> Hmmm? How long can a '**** swim in a live trap?



Actually, they are pretty good swimmers but they suck at holding their breath!


----------



## ksredneck (Feb 27, 2007)

take you a 50 gallon barrel and fill it about a 1/4 ways up with water and set it with the open end up and place thick paper over the top with two or three 2x4s leading to the top and place corn or watermellon on top of the paper and let the ***** get used to eating on top of the paper and then one day cut a slit in the paper and that night when the ***** go to eat they will fall threw the paper and drown!


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Fly dope and pepsi..they won't last 20 seconds...buddy of mine put some out around his silo one night, next morning...20+ dead *****, all within 30 yards..


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Pic said:


> Fly dope and pepsi..they won't last 20 seconds...buddy of mine put some out around his silo one night, next morning...20+ dead *****, all within 30 yards..


What's "fly dope"?


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

yeah fly dope works till the barn cats get into it.


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

hunt123 said:


> What's "fly dope"?


And where do I get it? got TONS of stray....... well maybe I shouldn't speak of this here. :evil:


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

any feed store or TSC


----------



## judger101 (Jan 11, 2009)

any trap like the lil grizz, trapmaster, or **** cuff will work wonders. ive trapped around 15 at one sight in about a week, they just keep coming!! haha


----------



## dinodonofrio (Jun 3, 2008)

MNKK said:


> Relocate them to the nearest trashcan full of water...
> No need to give neighbors the same problems he has...


watched a show the other night said ***** and possums will eat 1 turkey nest a night for 7 weeks they'll also take the hen too if they get her on the nest.


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

***** problem*



fulldraw88 said:


> Okay here is my problem... does anyone kno how I can stop this without raising the feeder up? Or is it something im just gonna have to live with?
> 
> Thanks, Ryan


try a zapper on them it will shock them and the will still come around but they won't get on the feeder any more. raising it will not stop the problem.


----------



## zara_puppy (Sep 10, 2006)

MathewsMan09 said:


> i like the electric wire idea. :wink: if i would do something like that i would take a car battery and some heavy gauge wire hook the wires to the batter and hook the other ends of the wires to the varmit cage assuming that the varmit cage is metal it should conduct electricity. idk might work might not. one hint of advice dont touch the cage when hook up to see if it will work let the pesky varmits do that.


My father in law and his brothers put up an electric wire about a foot off the ground to protect their garden. I told them it was like trying to catch a ghost - I thought they'd figure a way around, over or under it. No dice - the thing really worked - zero **** damage that year and a couple years after!


----------



## Kenny Borel (Nov 27, 2002)

Simple fix. Just put carpet tack strips vertically all around legs. 4-5 per leg and tiewrap in place. A little liquid nails may also help hold them in place. They don't like those VERY sharp little tacks on their soft little feet. Pick them up at Lowe's or other home imp. store.


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

Here's a link to the fly bait--

http://www.animalworldnetwork.com/bluesflybait.html


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

If that is an american hunter brand timer you can buy a varmint zapper accesorie to plug into it. It is a capacitor that charges up off of your battery and it makes the cage around the feeder live. When they touch it that will be the last of your **** problems. Works good for me.


----------



## purcels1 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Fly stuff*

Will that work on squirrels as well? I had a couple of pear and peach trees that were either cleaned out by squirrels and or *****.


----------



## Crom (May 30, 2009)

MNKK said:


> A live trap in a full garbage can... Not very long. At least its a peaceful way to go.


Actually drowning is one of the most painful ways to die, imo kill'em quick with a well placed shot.


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

Why not just give them one shot to the head with a .22 or .17 HMR and be done with it? As far as I'm concerned, if you're going to kill them, make it quick and painless, or don't kill them at all.


----------



## Dewberry (Jan 25, 2009)

Crom said:


> Actually drowning is one of the most painful ways to die, imo kill'em quick with a well placed shot.


agreed


----------



## Idahodawg (Oct 24, 2008)

SHD said:


> If you're handy, you could make a giant version of one of those rotating squirrel feeder things (yankee flipper etc.). All you would need to do is put a circular framework that the ***** would have to grab onto. Work in an electric motor with suitable power and a switch to activate the setup when a **** hangs on (tilt switch would do, or a plunger type setup). **** jumps up, motor activates, **** goes flying.
> 
> Unnecessarily complex? Yes. Fraught with liability issues? Yes. Should this post be taken seriously? Probably not. Would it be hillarious? Almost certainly!
> 
> ...


And just imagine the trailcam pics! :icon_1_lol:


----------



## hutchies (Jun 8, 2005)

Been having problems with them tipping my trashcans at the house lately. They can't escape the range of the .17HMR fast enough though. 

Haven't you guys ever seen the cages that bolt to the bottom of the barrell to keep the ***** out. They will run out a whole barrell of corn in a night if you don't have something on there to stop them


----------



## traywick (May 7, 2009)

I agree cold beer and a cooll summer night. And alot of dead *****.


----------



## elkhunter130 (Nov 26, 2005)

MNKK said:


> Go sit out there for a few nights with the .22?
> They should get the point, or not. Either way, it's target practice...:shade:


That's what I was thinking. They make great hats. Maybe get a 12 year old to help.


----------



## elkhunter130 (Nov 26, 2005)

dustoffer said:


> You think you've got problems?
> 
> I'm taking my 3 live traps, my .22 with laser sight and CB Long ammo, and some cold beverages so I can sit a long time.


Damm...

Just getting rid of the bodies is going to be tough.


----------



## FireMedic26 (May 9, 2009)

*Varmit Guard*

The first varmit guard I bought came from Gander Mtn., and it cost $29.99. Since then I have found some wire, at Lowe's, w/ 1" x 1" squares that works real good. I just made a tube, then cut a bottom and a door. All you have to do to put it together is use the wire like tabs and fold it over. You'll also need a clip to keep the door closed. The roll of wire was $15 and I think it was 36" x 10' or 15'.


----------



## WhiteFalcon (Jun 17, 2009)

This will do it just fine!


----------



## lonewolf93 (Feb 26, 2009)

The ***** are thick in my yard and barn. Went out last night with a light and my trusty 10/22. Probably shot 10-15 in the trees and up by the barn. Nothin works better than a good ol .22.:darkbeer:


----------



## rupejosh (Mar 12, 2009)

i would get out the mag-light fletch some flu flu's get some lighted knocks and a sight light and have a ball


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

FireMedic26--that's how I make my varmint guards--simple and a bunch cheaper than buying commercial models. Does cut down on how far the corn gets thrown, but still a good solution.

For some reason, the ***** aren't climbing my tripod legs and tearing at the feeder--and it's been in place 2.5 years now.


----------



## OneScrewLoose (Feb 18, 2009)

SHD said:


> If you're handy, you could make a giant version of one of those rotating squirrel feeder things (yankee flipper etc.). All you would need to do is put a circular framework that the ***** would have to grab onto. Work in an electric motor with suitable power and a switch to activate the setup when a **** hangs on (tilt switch would do, or a plunger type setup). **** jumps up, motor activates, **** goes flying.
> 
> Unnecessarily complex? Yes. Fraught with liability issues? Yes. Should this post be taken seriously? Probably not. Would it be hillarious? Almost certainly!
> 
> ...


Just like tyin a hacky sack to a ceiling fan


----------



## FireMedic26 (May 9, 2009)

*******

The first year that I put my feeders out, the squirrels chewed up the plastic funnel and dumped 200 lbs of corn on the ground. I put on a metal funnel & spinner plate, then I started getting pics of the ***** hanging on my feeder and spinning the spinner plate. After the varmit guards I haven't had any more problems w/ ***** or squirrels. My new problem is hogs rooting around the legs and knocking my feeders over.


----------



## turkeykiller22 (Jul 10, 2008)

Just go buy a live trap in a matter of days you should have a caught all the ***** coming to the feeder.


----------



## tglide1 (Sep 30, 2006)

the best thing to use is golden rod flybait and a two litre bottle of any pop in any pan. The ***** will be dead within a few yards and then you can stack'em like cord wood. btw I would not tell the game warden if I were you


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

I'd use the fly bait but my landowner has dogs that run loose and I surely don't want to get one of them by mistake. Besides, more fun to stick 'em or pop 'em with the .22.


----------



## Diamond13 (Jun 11, 2009)

momma used to brush the ***** off the porch with broom


----------



## Bowtek1 (Apr 30, 2008)

The fly bait and cola, we call it "**** DIE SOON" put it up on a platform, because it will KILL anything that eats it. I've seen it used at the farm by the silo's, over 20 *****, one night. Some die with their head in the dish. Why mess around?


----------



## De La Goob (Mar 27, 2009)

You got a bow dont you?


----------



## mathewsshooter9 (Apr 18, 2009)

hook a car battery with jumper cabels then zap!


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

i just read the thread title and burst out laughing. here in Australia it means something rather different. :teeth: ironically the problem is much the same, and many of the proposed solutions highly applicable.


----------



## DubleLungEm (Mar 26, 2008)

Andy in SoCal said:


> Two summers ago raccoons ate about 300lbs of my grapes, so last summer I put a electric dog fence around the vineyard and didn't lose a grape to *****.
> 
> This year, of course, I have the electric fence and a bow.
> 
> Andy


how do you get the shock collar on the ***** ?:dontknow::dontknow:


----------



## gamuddawg151 (Aug 22, 2006)

looks like you need to hire some ********.we are fairly cheap we will end your problems all the payment we need is one season to hunt deer on your place


----------

